# Humminbird 561 vs. Garmin 200



## Andy Taylor (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm trying to decide between these 2 units. Both have 5" screens, 12 level gray scale, and are virtually the same price. The Garmin has the better resolution(480 X 320) vs. the 561's(320 X 320). Another plus for the Garmin is it comes with the trolling motor bracket. What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## cobassman (Jun 17, 2012)

Has anyone used the Garmin 300c or 550c


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 17, 2012)

The 200 will give you a better pic of the bottom over the 561. If your a "fish ID" user (fish symbol with a depth ID), the 200's high resolution hurts that image, and you won't be able to read it...go with a 561. Then again, the 561 will show stand alone structure as a "pile of fish"

The 300 is just a 150 with color for double the price of a 150. It's only a 3.5" screen...hige resolution or not, manufacturers can only put so much on a 3.5" screen. IMO, I'd op for the 200, and deal with a "more viewable" screen in black and white. 

For the nearly $500 price tag on the 550c, I wouldn't even consider looking at a Garmin product. At that price, HB and Lorance have far better products available. Garmin is a truly steller "budget fish finder". Within the $100-$200 spectrum, Garmin has some great products. Get any higher than that, the competion has them beat.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 17, 2012)

I ordered a Garmin Echo 200 about a month ago. I only had it on the boat for 2 days and both days the screen would go black after it was sitting in the sun for a while. Really didn't get to use it enough to know if I was going to like it or not. I returned it and decided to upgrade to a HB 597 cu HD DI

I think as luck would have it I just a defective unit. Go to BP and play with both units if you have one close to you.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 17, 2012)

cobassman said:


> Has anyone used the Garmin 300c or 550c



It's not nice to hijack a thread. [-X


----------



## cobassman (Jun 24, 2012)

I just picked up a Garmin Echo 300C for my boat and finally got it wired and out on the water today. I paid $186 for mine at BPS- they matched wally worlds online price. I almost got the 550C but I couldn't justify spending $170 more for a fish finder just for a bigger screen and history rewind.

The 300C works great, the screen is a bit small but it gets the job done and it does everything I want it to do. The menu system is super easy to use compared to other units. It's basically the same as the 500/550C minus a couple of features and of course screen size. 

I would go with the 300C or the 200.


----------

